# Tree ID



## Graybeard (Jun 19, 2019)

We have tree in our woods and as near as I can tell it's the only one we have. When I use an ID guide I end up with ash yet no ash has the white berries except mountain ash but I don't think that's what I have.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 20, 2019)

They are not white berries but insect gulls on your hickory. There is clue number one. Now you tell us which hickory....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks I thought it was a bitternut hickory, the wood are full of them. The galls threw me off. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. https://hort.extension.wisc.edu/articles/deciduous-tree-galls/

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

